# Extended elk success



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I went up on the extended last night for the first time this year. I got up in the stand at about 5:30 which was later than I had planned. I had barely got situated when I first heard the leaves crunch in the distance, over the next 25 minutes the sounds got closer and closer until I finally laid eyes on him slowly working towards the water. Another 15 minutes of him covering the last 30 yards to the water hole and he finally came out into the open. He gave me the perfect opportunity when he briefly glanced down canyon, At 20 yards I drew and let the arrow fly hitting him just where I wanted. The arrow penetrated 12 inches and he burst off. He crashed through the trees out of sight but I was pretty sure I heard him go down, I was confident in my shot so I called reinforcements to help with the pack out. 

I gave it 30 minutes, got down out of the stand walked over to where he was and saw my arrow broken off 20 feet from where he was, I followed the little bit of blood another 20-30 feet and could immediately smell him. Upon walking over a coupe downed trees I saw him laying there already expired. Reinforcements were already on the way so when they arrived we quartered him out and began the hike out.

Definitely the quickest and easiest extended hunt I've ever had, but the freezer is full for another year now it's on to deer.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

nice job. I've never even seen an elk on the extended!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Very cool!!! Congrats on the critter. GREAT shot!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## walkalot (Oct 11, 2011)

Congrats any extended elk is a trophy in my book....especially in the early season when they are harder to find


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

NICE JOB GUY!!! I think I wiil hunt your stand now that I know where it is.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Nicely Done!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice job.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Extended is awesome. You earn those bulls on the extended. It's so easy to just say "ah, I'll go another day" cause you've got 2.5 months and it's so close to home. Congrats on the elk, go get 'em on the deer!


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Congrats on some tasty vittels.

Hoping I can round up some elk to hunt. Been seeing lots of rubs and tracks from mid August, but they are all some where else now 

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## BuglinBullz (Sep 20, 2012)

Yea Im excited to hunt that stand in the future as well. Good Job Ode-O!!!


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

BuglinBullz said:


> Yea Im excited to hunt that stand in the future as well. Good Job Ode-O!!!


Hey Guy, stay out of my stand :O•-:


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Good work! Congrats!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice work!


----------

